# Java Messenger



## Vasiq (Dec 25, 2008)

Recently i got one project on Messenger in Java but i'm little bit confused from where to start.... 
Any suggestion guys...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 26, 2008)

Choose or design your protocol for starters? That should give you time to think about what all features you can allow.


----------



## Vasiq (Dec 26, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Choose or design your protocol for starters? That should give you time to think about what all features you can allow.



Thanks for the suggestion. But what i'm thinking is that first i'll start with the GUI part using SWING and then for the networking part but i've been searching for a Swing GUI book but couldn't find it


----------



## chandru.in (Dec 26, 2008)

Try Sun's Swing tutorial.


----------



## Vasiq (Dec 26, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> Try Sun's Swing tutorial.


 
Any e book on Swing Java


----------



## chandru.in (Dec 26, 2008)

*java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/ui/index.html


----------



## Vasiq (Dec 27, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> *java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/ui/index.html



thanks a lot Chandru.


----------



## Vasiq (Dec 30, 2008)

Vasiq said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. But what i'm thinking is that first i'll start with the GUI part using SWING and then for the networking part but i've been searching for a Swing GUI book but couldn't find it



I've started with GUI of my messenger using Netbeans but i'm very worried about the complexities of this software and i can't even get any detail information about "how instant messenger like Yahoo, Windows Live MSN works in detail" i mean "what are the requirement to design an Instant Messenger etc.."
Any suggestion..


----------



## chandru.in (Dec 30, 2008)

Vasiq said:


> I've started with GUI of my messenger using Netbeans but i'm very worried about the complexities of this software and i can't even get any detail information about "how instant messenger like Yahoo, Windows Live MSN works in detail" i mean "what are the requirement to design an Instant Messenger etc.."
> Any suggestion..


As Qwerty suggested the protocol you use is more important for a messenger than the Ui itself.  Protocol is just how you decide to send and receive stuffs over the socket.


----------



## Vasiq (Dec 30, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> As Qwerty suggested the protocol you use is more important for a messenger than the Ui itself.  Protocol is just how you decide to send and receive stuffs over the socket.



You mean socket programming but which book should i use for socket programming.....


----------



## chandru.in (Dec 30, 2008)

*java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/networking/index.html


----------



## Vasiq (Jan 1, 2009)

chandru.in said:


> *java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/networking/index.html


 
But this link only teaches the Basic of the networking i know all this.. i want some tutorials on Socket Programming.


----------



## chandru.in (Jan 1, 2009)

Vasiq said:


> But this link only teaches the Basic of the networking i know all this.. i want some tutorials on Socket Programming.


It does cover socket programming.  What is it that you want beyond that?  I guess you should look into the Java API docs for very detailed explanation of each calss and method related to Sockets.


----------



## Vasiq (Jan 2, 2009)

chandru.in said:


> It does cover socket programming.  What is it that you want beyond that?  I guess you should look into the Java API docs for very detailed explanation of each calss and method related to Sockets.



thanks a lot for your help chandru. Now we are almost done with our GUI designing and now i want to create a .jnlp file so that i can launch the file by clicking on it.
Could you please tell me how to create a jnlp file for the GUI.


----------



## chandru.in (Jan 2, 2009)

Vasiq said:


> thanks a lot for your help chandru. Now we are almost done with our GUI designing and now i want to create a .jnlp file so that i can launch the file by clicking on it.
> Could you please tell me how to create a jnlp file for the GUI.


JNLP is not needed for starting an app with double click.  All you need is an executable jar file.  JNLP brings with it few security restrictions which may not suit a messenger app.

To create an executable jar, create a plain text file with name say my_manifest.  Put this in your top level build directory (where your package directories exist).  Then give the below command.


```
jar cfm messenger.jar my_manifest *
```


----------



## Vasiq (Jan 2, 2009)

chandru.in said:


> JNLP is not needed for starting an app with double click.  All you need is an executable jar file.  JNLP brings with it few security restrictions which may not suit a messenger app.
> 
> To create an executable jar, create a plain text file with name say my_manifest.  Put this in your top level build directory (where your package directories exist).  Then give the below command.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot chandru. Now the only thing which is left in our project is the socket programming part.
BTW thanks once again for your help.


----------



## chandru.in (Jan 2, 2009)

You are welcome.  Java excites me always.


----------

